# 2015 Early Launch Updated



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

The page has been updated with a lot of stuff including Crux, Tarmac, Diverge, and Allez.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone know how the Diverge aluminum model is different from the Secteur disc?


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

rickdees said:


> Does anyone know how the Diverge aluminum model is different from the Secteur disc?


More tire clearance is my guess. That will be the main thing in frame differences anyways.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Any idea when the launch will ACTUALLY happen?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

I was told by my LBS the presscamp is around now, but I have no actual date. We'll find out when it hits the news sites.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah, I just found out the dealer even was still going. I thought it was only through monday or so... an all week dealer and testing event would be so rad to go to. I'm jealous.


----------

